# Planet Audio?



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

What is everyones thoughts on planet audio amps? I had an older rxd2400 that was great or at least to me it was good had it on a pair of dd1512's. I was looking at the big bang series of amps has anyone ever had any luck with them? I am getting a MTX 9500 with dual 4ohm voice coils and im looking for a good amp to power it. It is going to go into a ported box built to spec the car is a nissan sentra.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Trash amps, really dont get it. If you are looking for a "cheap" but good amp, try looking into Audioque amps


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I disgaree with the above, those BB amps have been around and are pretty decent. The only line worth looking at though is the BB, wouldn't waste anytime with the others.


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

I THOUGHT THE BB LOOKED DECIENT I WANNA TRY THEM


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

The BB2400 is popular in the SPL lanes, most people clamp 2000-2500 out of them. They are stout for cheap, but draw some serious current...


----------



## kr-15 (Apr 12, 2012)

the bb2400 is a good buy for the price. Alot of the new stuff is becoming vastly overrated tho, especially the anarchy line. They barely do 50% of rated


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

IMO Planet Audio hasn't been good since Mantz put tubes in them in the 90's. 

Standard chinese fare.

The big BB series one seems decent, but I wouldn't trust reliability on a board that long. It just reminds me of too many other far eastern amps that fail from vibration.


----------

